# fly down



## Zareza

Hello,
Do you have a better suggestion for translating this sentence: _The eagle *flew down* fast and took the fish from the ocean._ 
Mine is: s-a năpustit în zbor (normal că doar în zbor poate să se repeadă...) Maybe there is a more bright-minded...
Thank you!


----------



## farscape

A se năpusti în zbor nu e prima idee care-mi vine în minte pentru flying down fast, spre deosebire de hurtling, bolting sau chiar dashing (mai mult terestru) down.

Ar fi bine să oferi ceva mai mult context pentru o traducere potrivita, adică propozițiile dinainte și după cea citată. Atunci putem aprecia dacă o traducere directă (a zburat în jos rapid/cu viteză mare) sau un conținut metaforic ( a la s-a prăvălit din ceruri  ) ar fi nimerite.


f.


----------



## Zareza

Este vorba despre o legendă/poveste pentru copii... Uneori în povești propozițiile sunt scurte. După părerea mea, contextul nu ajută prea mult aici. Mai sus am adaptat la un alt context, mai aproape de realitate. (Eagle este un personaj)

" 'We must take the box.' Eagle didn't like the idea, but he wanted to go home. When everyone was asleep, Eagle flew down fast and took the box."


----------



## farscape

Deci "Eagle" nu e o pasăre? Dacă nu e, atunci nu mi-e clar cum "s-a năpustit în zbor..."

Am căscat ochii mai bine: în primul post chiar era o pasăre - "the eagle flew down fast and took the fish from the ocean" Deci cum e până la urmă pentru că to fly poate avea și alte înțelesuri, nu numai de a zbura.


Later,


----------



## Zareza

Eagle este un personaj dintr-o poveste. Un personaj pasăre.
O.K. Am spus de la început că nu este sigură traducerea. Așadar ce a făcut Eagle (personajul pasăre) ? Mi-am închipuit că atunci când dormeau toți, s-a năpustit să ia cutia. Și dacă vulturul stătea pe o cracă, m-am gândit că a fost în zbor.


----------



## irinet

It's 'to move with great speed' like, 'to rush'.
So, the kid flies down *fast *it means that: "A zbughit-o ca să ia cutia". But to me, this variant sounds noisy, and there is much silence in your context as almost everyone is asleep.
Iar de aici, poți găsi câte variante doreşti în funcție de întreg contextul tău, ținând cont şi de faptul că personajul e un copil: 'a dat/s-a dus fuga-fuguța să ia cutia/ 'a fugit repejor să ia cutia' sau 's-a strecurat grăbit/iute să ia cutia'.


----------



## Zareza

Personajul este pasăre (am menționat mai sus). Îl cheamă Eagle și este un vultur, la propriu. A luat cutia cu ghearele.
Mulțumesc pentru ajutor!


----------



## irinet

A, ok, atunci, 'a plonjat' poate că ar merge.
Scuze, mi-a scăpat felul personajului din dialogurile anterioare.


----------



## farscape

Zareza said:


> Eagle este un personaj dintr-o poveste. Un personaj pasăre.
> O.K. Am spus de la început că nu este sigură traducerea. Așadar ce a făcut Eagle (personajul pasăre) ? Mi-am închipuit că atunci când dormeau toți, s-a năpustit să ia cutia. Și dacă vulturul stătea pe o cracă, m-am gândit că a fost în zbor.



Chestia cu "năpustitul" nu sună bine, cum am scris mai devreme, nu avem hurtling, bolting sau dashing care să justifice folosire lui a se năpusti.

Mai degrabă "s-a repezit în zbor". Nuanțe... 

Numai bine,
f.


----------

